# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wallen onder de ogen

## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal,

*Probleem:*
MIsschien kunnen jullie me helpen. Ik heb sinds twee jaar ineens last van wallen. Het betreft vochtwallen, want 's ochtends met opstaan zijn ze er en in de loop van de dag verdwijnen ze. Op maandag zie ik er op mijn best uit en in het weekend op mijn minst. Ik heb last van huisstofmijt, graspollen en kattenallergie. Sinds ik gestopt ben met neusspray worden de wallen minder, maar helemaal weg gaan ze niet. Ik heb ook ineens last gekregen van donkere kringen die blijvend zijn. Mijn ogen zelf zijn ook soms branderig.

*Al zelf gedaan:*
Wat ik heb geprobeerd: veel bezoeken aan huisarts, KNO arts en oogarts die mij niet konden helpen, dan alleen druppeltjes en zalfjes voor de ogen voorschrijven. Deze helpen niet. Daarnaast gebruik ik Oralgen om immuun te raken voor de allergieen. Ik heb ALLE oogcremes zon beetje geprobeerd en niets helpt. Ik zit tot slot te denken aan plastische chirurgie, maar dat vind ik eigenlijk een brug te ver omdat het wallen zijn die niet blijvend zijn, ze zijn er in de ochtend en trekken steeds weg.

Help? :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

hoi,
ik heb wel vaker gehoord dat SPERTIE (aambeienzalf) goed werkt, omdat dat middel doet slinken wat dus bij aambeien gebeurt na die zalf.
het klinkt ws erg vreemd, maar ik heb er alleen maar goede dingen van gehoord, en het is niet duur
succes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Fourroses

Je zou ook concealer kunnen proberen te gebruiken, dit is er speciaal om de wallen te verbergen, je geeft zelf aan er 's morgens het meest last van te hebben, en dat ze in de loop van de middag verdwijnen. Je kunt dus bijv 's morgens concealer opdoen dat goed uitsmeren zodat je je wallen verbergt.

Het is natuurlijk geen permanente oplossing, en niet bij iedereen werkt het, maar misschien valt het te proberen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Sylvia en Sietske,

Ontzettend bedankt voor jullie tips, ga ik mee aan de slag. 

Ik lees op het internet allemaal lovende verhalen over eye fast response van mac, het zou wallen en kringen als sneeuw voor de zon laten verdwijnen. Ga ik weer een nieuwe dure creme kopen? Heeft iemand ervaring met deze creme?

Liefs

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh geen idee, ken het make-up merk MAC wel, tis idd een heel duur merk, blijkt vaak ook wel goed te zijn, maar heb er zelf geen ervaring mee. Hoe duur is het spul precies? 

De meeste producten van MAC blijken trouwens wel erg goed te zijn!

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Sylvia,

De creme kost zon 33,50 voor 15 ml. Deze omschrijving staat erbij, bijna te mooi om waar te zijn.

The super-charged, caffeinated cream with instant effects. De-puffs, erases the look of dark circles, firms, soothes and softens skin around the eye. Special optics act like magic to fade away lines.

----------


## sietske763

heb zelf een keer een oogroller met caffeine gekocht, voor donkere kringen, lijkt wel een beetje op wat jij net typte, hielp niets, weer veel geld kwijt......

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Fourroses,

Het is idd wel prijzig, ik zit zelf op een beautyforum ook, waar ze dus veel gebruik van MAC maken, ik ga even de zoekfunctie gebruiken of ik iets kan vinden over de crème!

----------


## Four Roses

Dat was zeker de Garnier oogroller? Groene verpakking. Hielp bij mij ook niets.

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb iets gevonden voor je: http://beautygloss-forum.nl/viewtopi...+fast+response

Als het goed is moet het zichtbaar zijn, er is iemand die hem fijn vind werken, er staat ook in dat je bij de MAC store om een proefpakketje te halen. Misschien eerst het proefpakketje proberen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Sylvia,

Dank je wel voor de site, heb het net gelezen. Inderdaad maar eerst een proefmonster halen maandag. Ik wilde weer direct die hele tube kopen en als het niet werkt, ben ik weer 30 euro kwijt. Ben benieuwd, ik laat het wel effe weten of het iets miraculeus is zoals het beloofd te zijn, haha!

----------


## sietske763

ha four roses, klopt helemaal, die groene oogroller...haha dus die heb je ook al gehad, ligt nu bij mij ongebruikt in mn laatje.
heb zelf ook al zoveel geld aan zalfjes besteed dat ik nu ff wacht wat jouw wondercreme gaat doen.
weet je trouwens wat ook heel goed is voor je huid....argaan olie, komt uit marokko, koop het daar ook, want we gaan er vaker heen op vak. het is daar niet duur en via internet is het ook goed te betalen.
het werkt niet tegen wallen maar na een poosje gebruik, ziet je huid er echt veel mooier uit en rimpeltjes vervagen echt.nou ben zeer benieuwd naar je reactie van de creme

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook die groene caffeïneroller van Garnier geprobeerd...eerst leek het te beteren, maar helaas....

Ik ken zelf maar één oplossing;
-zelfbruinende créme of af en toe een zonnebankje....dan vallen die wallen/kringen véél minder op....
Heb er érg veel last van, maar kan verder géén oplossing vinden.

----------


## Four Roses

Ik merk dat als ik op die blauwachtige wallen consealer of wat voor soort camouflage ook smeer, deze nog lelijker worden. Je gaat het in feite alleen maar benadrukken.

Als mijn wallen er niet zijn, maar alleen dat blauwige, dan is het wel makkelijk te camoufleren.

Ik ga vanmiddag naar Douglas parfumerie, daar kan je op afspraak advies krijgen en dingen uitproberen. Ik houd jullie uiteraard op de hoogte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Fourroses,

Dat is idd een aparte bijwerking van die concealer, schiet natuurlijk ook niet op als ze je wallen duidelijker maken.

Hoop dat ze bij de Douglas een goed advies voor je hebben! Ben zeer benieuwd wat zij erover te vertellen hebben!

----------


## Four Roses

Gisteren bij de Douglas geweest, ook voor makeup advies, omdat ik al 10 jaar zomaar wat doe. Ben 1 uur heel goed geholpen en opgemaakt en ben 172 euro lichter de winkel uitgelopen, maar ja dan heb je echt alles en voor heel lang hele goede makeup.

Heb natuurlijk ook gevraagd wat ik het beste kan doen aan die wallen en toen werd er gezegd dat je oogcreme sowieso NOOIT OP DE HUID ZELF moet doen, maar altijd onder het oog op het harde botgedeelte en boven het oog op het harde botgedeelte. Dit omdat op die plekken de creme wel goed opgenomen wordt en op je ooghuid zelf niet en omdat creme die je op je ooghuid smeert makkelijk je oog zelf intrekt en voor irritaties zorgt.

Consealer moet je onder de wal smeren en niet erop om de schaduwlijn er net onder op te lichten. 

Ik heb nu een proefje van een creme van Chanel meegekregen die helpt tegen rimpels, wallen en donkere kringen. Ik ga het een maand proberen en alleen 's avonds voor het naar bed gaan (want hij smeert niet echt lekker om als basis voor makeup te dienen) en laat het jullie weten.

Andere tips en adviezen van jullie, ook over medische behandelingen van wallen zijn natuurlijk nog steeds van harte welkom.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Fourroses,

Ach het koste wel wat, maar je bent nu wel heel veel info rijker! Concealer moet je idd eronder smeren, maar dat moet de aandacht van wallen aflijden geloof ik. Gebruik het zelf niet. Ben benieuwd of dat cremetje van Chanel iets gaat doen, Chanel is wel een goed merk!

----------


## sietske763

ik blijf erbij dat spertie werkt en heel goedkoop is

----------


## Four Roses

Gebruik je zelf Spertie Sietske? Ik heb het in huis en speciaal voor de wallen gekocht, maar ik hoor veel verhalen over dat je het maar heel af en toe mag gebruiken, anders word je huid te dun of zoiets... Ik heb elke dag last van wallen, dus zou het dan elke dag moeten gebruiken en dat durf ik niet. Toen ik het eens een keer had opgesmeerd, zag ik trouwens geen enkel verschil.

----------


## sietske763

hoi,
ik heb spertie wel gebruikt door advies van anderen, het hielp bij mij niet maar dat komt omdat ik geen dikke wallen heb, alleen donkere kringen als ik moe ben.
diegene die mij het als advies gaf, had ook opgezette wallen, zij gebruikte het iedere dag, je zag bij haar echt verschil.
groetjes

----------


## Lara '52

@ al jaren koop ik symfitium (smeerwortel/ dokter vogel)bij gezondheidswinkel of apotheek en dit helpt bij rimpels en is een goede verzorgingscreme (gezicht)of lotion -reinig hiermee gezicht

----------


## dotito

Wat soms ook helpt,zijn koude thee zakjes op u ogen leggen ongeveer 15 min

----------


## Agnes574

Duurt dat lang eer dat werkt Do met die theezakjes??
Als het meteen effect geeft wil ik het wel 's proberen ... moeten die theezakjes gewoon afgekoeld zijn of in de koelkast of diepvries??

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Hey Agnes,

Die theezakjes moet ge gewoon laten afkoelen,daarna even in de ijskast zetten .Doordat ze koud zijn werkt het ook een beetje ontzwellend.Het duurt wel ongeveer een goei week voor dat ge er iets van ziet.
Ge moet er natuurlijk ook niet veel van verwachten,maar alle beetjes helpen. :Wink: 

Do,x :Wink:

----------


## Four Roses

Hier weer even een update. Ik heb de oogcreme van Chanel (Multi Correction of iets dergelijks) 1 week (alleen 's avonds) gebruikt en werd elke ochtend wakker met dikke oogleden. Niks dus!

Ik gebruik nu dag en nacht Dermalogica oogcreme (had ik nog liggen) en dat is wel redelijk.

Toch wil ik wat doen aan de oorzaak: misschien lymfedrainage? Er zit toch steeds vocht dat zich ophoopt, dat moet toch ergens vandaan komen? Anders blijf je maar je leven lang aan symptoombestrijding doen.

----------


## dotito

@Four Roses

Gebruik eens een oogmasker werkt zeer ontzwellend!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Fourroses,

Jammer dat die crème niet gewerkt heeft, toch vreemd voor zo'n duur merk/product, daar zou je hoogstens wel een goed resultaat van mogen verwachten!

Succes met het verder zoeken naar een oplossing!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb zelf soms last van donkere kringen onder mijn ogen. Niet de wallen die jij beschrijft.
Je zou deze link eens kunnen bekijken http://www.triggerpointboek.nl/tmjdisor.htm.
Uit ervaring weet ik dat triggerpoints allerlei rare en overwachte dingen kunnen veroorzaken.
Ze zijn er in ieder geval bij mij de oorzaak van dat ik die donkere kringen onder mijn ogen heb 's ochtends. 
Ik behandel zelf de triggerpoints rondom mijn oog en kaakspieren.
Aangezien het op de webpagina ook wordt beschreven dat het wallen onder de ogen kan veroorzaken, zou je dat eens nader kunnen onderzoeken.
Succes!

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal!

Ik heb goed nieuws. Ik had me natuurlijk weer eens laten verleiden tot een nieuwe oogcreme en heb dit keer Loreal Youth Code gekocht. Ik gebruik het nu precies 1 week en ik begin nu resultaten te zien! Het doet precies wat het belooft en dat is dan ook voor het eerst dat ik een product tegenkom dat echt doet wat het moet doen!

Mijn wallen zijn bijna weg, mijn donkere kringen beginnen te verminderen, mijn ogen stralen steeds meer en mijn rimpeltjes beginnen minder te worden! Ik kan natuurlijk pas echt zeggen hoe of wat na een maand (zo lang heeft de huid nodig om zich te vervangen), maar ik ben nu al razend enthousiast! En dat voor 21 euro!

----------


## Oki07

En je gebruikt echt de oogcreme? Ik heb het serum, maar vind dat weinig doen.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Oki07:

Ik gebruik voorlopig alleen de oogcreme, omdat dat echt mijn probleemzone is, als dit werkt, ga ik ook de gezichtscreme proberen. De oogcreme werkt super!!!

Maar wat ik zei: om echt resultaten goed te kunnen meten moet je gemidddeld 28 dagen het product gebruiken.
Gebruik jij alleen het serum of daarover heen nog een creme?

----------


## sietske763

@four roses,
ik ga die creme ook kopen.
heb zelf alleen grote donkere kringen van moeheid, niet opgezwollen wat jij had,
is het daar ook goed voor??

----------


## Oki07

> Hoi Oki07:
> 
> Ik gebruik voorlopig alleen de oogcreme, omdat dat echt mijn probleemzone is, als dit werkt, ga ik ook de gezichtscreme proberen. De oogcreme werkt super!!!
> 
> Maar wat ik zei: om echt resultaten goed te kunnen meten moet je gemidddeld 28 dagen het product gebruiken.
> Gebruik jij alleen het serum of daarover heen nog een creme?


S' nachts alleen het serum. Overdag gebruik ik een andere dagcreme. Ik vind het serum te "vettig" voor onder make-up.
Die oogcreme gebruik je twee keer per dag? Ook onder make-up?

----------


## sietske763

hallo four roses en oki07,

heb het ook gekocht, maar het wordt nog veel leuker....alles wat je bij de ETOS drogist koopt, eigen merk, en alle andere dure merken, w.o deze oogcreme, dit alles kan je terugbetaald krijgen als het niet voldoet en als je dus niet tevreden bent....
je snapt wel dat ik nu vanalles gekocht heb....dus eindelijk een goed beleid en ben je dus nooit voor niets je geld kwijt.
alleen verpakking en bon bewaren.
ben weer helemaal blij, kan weer lekker ""tutten"" zonder dat het geld hoeft te kosten,
heb ook een rimpelopvuller gekocht eerder wel proefmonsters maar dat merk deed niets, dus nu kopen en kijken..NIET GOED> GELD TERUG

----------


## Four Roses

@ Sietske
Is dat echt waar over de Etos?? Wat zijn hun voorwaarden behalve verpakking en bon bewaren, binnen hoeveel dagen terug en worden er vragen gesteld?
Ik heb zelf last van donkere kringen, wallen in de ochtend en rimpels en alledrie zijn na een week minder aan het worden. Ik zou het zekers proberen: Loreal Youth Code oogreme.

@Oki07
Wat gek dat dat serum vettig is, normaal is een serum namelijk (heel licht opbrengen) voor onder een creme. Een serum is namelijk een extraatje en niet een basis.
De oogcreme gebruik ik twee keer daags en kan prima onder de make-up. Je moet een heel klein beetje per keer gebruiken, een halve rijstkorrel is al teveel. Dan rustig inkloppen boven en onder het oog (op de harde gedeeltes) en een beetje op het ooglid zelf (maar pas op dat het niet in je ogen komt, ik heb er geen last van, maar het kan zijn dat je daar last van krijgt).

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ben blij voor u zo kan je weer terug beginnen te smeren :Big Grin: En is nog gratis ook.
Hoop dat hem deze keer helpt uwe creme.

@Oki07

Ik heb vroeger ook eens zo'n cursus visagiste gevolgd.En eerlijk gezegd sluit mij toch aan bij Four Roses hoor.
Heb dat toch ook nog nooit geweten,dat serum vettig is.
Normaal gezien is serum doorschijnend/luchtig,en droogt dat redelijk vlug op.

Ik gebruik momenteel al een tijdje die van Kenzoki,moet zeggen dacht dat geld klopperij was maar hij is best oke.

----------


## sietske763

ha do, hebben ze bij jullie ook een ETOS?

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Weet het eigelijk niet just sietske,hier bij ons in dorp niet.Ben wel eens naar een Etos geweest maar dat was in hulst(Nederland dus) :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou, dan ga ik alle wondermiddelen uittesten, lekker gratis en als er echts iets goeds tussen zit, mail ik je direct.wat voor soort creme heb je nodig?

oogcreme
anti rimpelcreme
vochtinbrengende creme

u roept maar en ik ga het uittesten
liefs

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Sietske:

Nou bij deze ben je uitgeroepen tot testvrouw hahaha!  :Wink: 
Ik ben benieuwd wat je van de gezichtscreme van Loreal Youth Code vindt, dat is de volgende op mijn wensenlijstje namelijk.  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ok, je bedoelt dus niet de oogcreme?
maar de dagcreme dus,
ok wordt geregeld.....
maar four roses.......hebben jullie geen ETOS, ??ik zie dat je uit rotterdam komt, daar zitten toch heel veel etossen??
heb gi dus voor t eerst de oogcreme opgedaan, wel 3 x in een paar uur.......maar dat komt door mn etiketje, overenthausiast...
die rimpelopvuller werkt direct......je smeert de lijnen gewoon weg.
ik had zo,n vreselijk rimpelmondje.....alles al geprobeerd, maar deze werkt perfect, bijna geen geld, was etos eigen merk product
maar ik ga nog een hele dure kopen......ook van loreal....leuk om zo de dag door te komen...
ik hoor het wel van je, die evt etossen bedoel ik

----------


## Oki07

Dat van youth code wat ik heb, is dus geen serum, maar een rimpelconcentraat. Denk dat dat het verschil is, want de serums die ik ken zijn idd altijd erg luchtig en doorzichtig. Dat rimpelconcentraat vind ik in ieder geval niet prettig met make-up.

@sietske Je hebt het dus over een rimpelopvuller van het etos eigen merk, die goed helpt?

----------


## sietske763

ja oki, huismerk van ETOS ong.10 euro,
maar wat maakt t uit......koop een dure ofzo je krijgt toch je geld terug
maar vraag het ff voor de zekerheid goed na of ze dezelfde garantie geven als in een andere stad.
heb ook al vel vaker dure cremes gekocht die iets bruinend zijn, kreeg daar een vreselijke uitgedroogde huid van.....heb nu etos eigenmerk bruin creme gekocht en heb nu een gezond teintje en mn huid is hartstikke goed gehydrateerd, heb wel de creme voor de nacht gekozen daar er in nachtcrenes vaak meer verzorging zit, en wederom staat op verpakking, niet tevreden, geld terug....

----------


## sietske763

kom trouwens net weer bij etos vandaan en de olaz definity is in de aanbieding, 2 voor de prijs van1
had nu de hoogste in rang medewerker en die was wat voorzichtiger in haar uitspraken over terugbrengen....kon wel maar....bla bla bla
dus aub eerst even vragen...
deze gezichtscreme hoor ik ook hele goede dingen van.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Sietske,

Ja de oogcreme hoefde je voor mij niet te testen, want daar was ik zelf al lyrisch over haha! Ik was toch een beetje ongeduldig en heb toch maar zelf de dagcreme van Youth Code gekocht en gebruik deze nu een paar dagen: net zo heerlijk spul als de oogcreme! Over 28 laat ik wel weten of het doet wat het belooft, maar voorlopig is mijn gezicht fluweelzacht!
Ik heb zelf idd een hele hoop Etossen in de buurt, maar ik vind Kruidvat een prettiger winkel, ook omdat ze daar veel vaker aanbiedingen hebben dan bij Etos. Ik vroeg mij af wat de voorwaarden bij Etos zijn dat je alles zomaar terug mag brengen wat je niet bevalt.

----------


## sietske763

ha four roses,
etos is van de supermarktketen AH, en daar mag je ook dingen/boodschappen terug brengen als ze niet bevallen, is ook zo, heb ik al een paar x gedaan.
dus etos heeft deze formule ook, alleen heb ik nu gemerkt dat je het beter kan vragen....
ik kan nog niet echt enthousiast zijn over de oogcreme....
en een zachte huid....die heb ik ook met andere middelen wel,
weet je wat ook heel goed is...argaanolie uit marokko, ze noemen het wel : de parel van marokko.
ik neem na de vakantie altijd veel flesjes mee omdat het daar natuurlijk goedkoper is, maar je kan het ook via internet bestellen, 15 euro ofso,
een uur voor het slapen smeer ik mn gezicht helemaal in met die olie en laat m dan ff intrekken.
ook echt het proberen waard
en als je helemaal zuinig wil zijn doe je net als ik, een goedkoop potje vit.Ecreme en daar haal je wat zalf uit en roer je er argaanolie doorheen.
eigenlijk snap ik ineens niet wat ik hier doe , ben zo tevreden met die argaanolie,
maar huidverzorging zit bij mij ook tussen mn oren, ik hoor wat goeds over iets en hoppa kopen die zooi.
moet je maar eens googelen op argaanolie, ook tegen rimpels...
maar de oogcreme maak ik wel op en dan maar zien...

----------


## Oki07

Maar als je een gemengde huid hebt, krijg je vanargaanolie toch snel puistjes?

----------


## sietske763

nee, alles gaat juist weg door deze speciale olie,
1 van onze dochters had exzeem plekken....argaan olie opgedaan en alles werd stukken beter...
miss. de leeftijd dat je puistjes krijgt??
mijn zoon had het ook erg, heeft tijden geen chocolade gegeten, blijkt nu dat het de leeftijd was en niet het product

----------


## Oki07

> nee, alles gaat juist weg door deze speciale olie,
> 1 van onze dochters had exzeem plekken....argaan olie opgedaan en alles werd stukken beter...
> miss. de leeftijd dat je puistjes krijgt??
> mijn zoon had het ook erg, heeft tijden geen chocolade gegeten, blijkt nu dat het de leeftijd was en niet het product


Nou, nee. Ik ben 33 jaar, maar blijf af en toe last houden van pukkeltjes rond mijn kin. Soms exceem/allergie-achtig. Ik heb een antibiotica creme van de huisarts die wel goed helpt als het eenmaal zo ver is, maar ter voorkoming vind ik het lastig wat ik moet gebruiken. Ik ben een tijd heel tevreden geweest met 3 stappen plan van Clinique, toen ging dat niet goed en gebruikte ik dr van de Hoog en nu ben ik weer terug bij Clinique.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Oki, 

Ooit wel eens Dermalogica geprobeerd?

Kan vertellen dat voor mij naast de oogcreme van Loreal Youth Code de dag/nachtcreme ook uitstekend bevalt! Alles wat erop staat dat doet het ook, welk product kan dat ook?

----------


## sietske763

nou mensen, ik geloof dat ik nu iets heb wat goed is(zelfs beter dan mn argaanolie)
gewoon oil of olaz en dan de regenerist lijn,
vooral het gezichtsserum en het oogserum, beide liftend effect, ik kwam vrij rimpelig terug van vak. en een zooi kraaiepoten!!!
mn huid is weer helemaal opgeknapt!!
na 2 weken zie je resultaat

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Sietske,

Oil of Olaz komt erg vaak goed uit de testen. Helpt het ook tegen wallen?

Liefs

----------


## sietske763

ha four roses, wat zijn we toch druk he met al die zalfjes......en wat een boel centen...
deze oogcreme was de sterktste die er was dus beter als die youth....nog wat,
die deed bij mij niets....
ik heb nog wel wallen, maar niet opgezet en niet donker, zie er volgens partner minder moe uit,
oil of olaz zit bij etos vaak in de reclame......heb het toen gekocht...2 voor de prijs van 1,
het is zonder aanbieding ongeveer 20 euro

----------


## dotito

Hier ben ik weer met mijn natuurmiddeltje....koude theezakjes op je ogen leggen neemt de zwelling weg :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

en wat te doen als je alleen donkere wallen hebt....Do?

----------


## dotito

Dat zou ik niet weten Babs :Wink:

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo!

Nog steeds druk bezig met de wallen. Heb verschillende producten gebruikt nu, wat een rotzooi: het doet niks of het prikt in je ogen! Het enige wat helpt en ook direct helpt is Loreal Youth Code oogcreme. Ik blijf daar dus bij. Loreal heeft regelmatig kortingsacties bij Kruidvat.
De huis-tuin-keukenmiddeltjes hebben bij mij nog nooit geholpen helaas.

----------


## Oki07

Sperti schijn heel goed te helpen tegen dikke wallen, maar niet tegen blauwe kringen.

----------


## dotito

@Four Roses,

Is dat zo'n goeie die van Loreal?

----------


## sietske763

bij mij doet ie niets do

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Do,

Die producten van Loreal Youth Code zijn super!
Sperti helpt bij mij weer niet.  :Wink:

----------


## maria3315

Remedie tegen wallen onder de ogen - facelift-gym-benelux.com

----------


## Flogiston

Niet klikken op de link in de vorige bijdrage. maria3315 is geen persoon, maar een automatische spambot. Zo'n spambot doorzoekt alle forums op Internet naar bepaalde trefwoorden, en plaatst dan een link naar een commerciële site zodra zo'n trefwoord wordt gevonden.

Beloon de makers van deze spambot niet. Negeer de vorige bijdrage. Het is tenslotte geen mens maar een spambot, gemaakt door een op geld belust persoon.

----------


## lekkerwel

Is het verwijderen van de link dan niet een beter idee?

----------


## Elsa137

Remedie tegen wallen onder de ogen - http://shytobuy.nl

----------


## patje69

Wallen onder ogen na het slapen zullen over het algemeen vanzelf weer verdwijnen. Een goed hulpmiddel om wallen onder de ogen na het slapen te voorkomen kan zijn dat je een hoger kussen gebruikt tijdens het slapen. Het vocht zakt hierdoor tijdens je slaap vanzelf naar beneden.

----------

